# Gemini XII



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

This is really just an idle curiosity that occurred, looking at all the discussions and threads involving the Jupiter II and her predecessor. There is so much information being shared regarding the show and the craft and designs behind it all, and a fair amount of speculation to fill in the blanks. So, with the astrogator, the freeze tubes, power core lights, the upper dome, robot, chariot, even the inner support ribs, i see much that seems directly derived from another favorite ship, the C 57D. And here is my (truly out-of-left-field) pondering; is that little 5" step up around the perimeter of the flight deck possibly some kind of homage to the earlier ships two story interior? It seems to serve no real purpose that we were ever shown other than aesthetic, and of course, the Gemini was an otherwise one story ship. I don't know that I really expect this to go anywhere, or if the question is even answerable after all these years. Just kinda curious. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I think it was just an easy way to build the set. The floor that the astrogator sat on was probably just the actual stage floor and the 7 pie piece sections (only 7 sections were built for the pilot, the 8th section was add for the series) of the ship were wild sections that could be easily moved for filming included the step. Of course this is pure speculation on my part but it seems the only logical reason for the step.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

kenlee said:


> I think it was just an easy way to build the set. The floor that the astrogator sat on was probably just the actual stage floor and the 7 pie piece sections (only 7 sections were built for the pilot, the 8th section was add for the series) of the ship were wild sections that could be easily moved for filming included the step. Of course this is pure speculation on my part but it seems the only logical reason for the step.


Agreed.

From all indications, it looks like the original intent of the show was to abandon the Gemini XII once it was crashed so a more...solid...interior set wasn't really needed. I'm speculating that when the pilot went to series and the interior of the Jupiter II was to be a continuing feature, changes were made to make filming easier as well as the access to the understage area for the elevator and ladder.

But as to the underlying question about 'cribbing' from Forbidden Planet...oh heck yeah, lots of visual cues 'borrowed' 

Have to take into account context. There was no home video. Forbidden Planet hadn't been in a theater in years. The film was relegated to the occasional 'monster chiller horror theater' showing on TV, cropped and chopped and washed out on low res 1960s NTSC broadcast television. So, looking 'kinda sorta' like FP would be just a shared cultural memory, just like a cowboy series. 

What I wondered was how did the Robby suit end up as a 'guest' on Lost In Space? MGM still had their prop and costume warehouses, they hadn't undergone the tragic fire sale of their history yet, so how did a MGM prop end up on a Fox show?

I mean, MGM was raiding the FP material for all manner of other series they were producing...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Agreed.
> 
> From all indications, it looks like the original intent of the show was to abandon the Gemini XII once it was crashed so a more...solid...interior set wasn't really needed. I'm speculating that when the pilot went to series and the interior of the Jupiter II was to be a continuing feature, changes were made to make filming easier as well as the access to the understage area for the elevator and ladder.
> 
> ...


The Jupiter 2 deck was made all one level when the Robot was added. He would not have been able to get around with that little step up! As for the two Robby guest shots, the Robot on Lost in Space was designed by one of Robby's designers, I imagine he a some pull with it at MGM!:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RSN said:


> The Jupiter 2 deck was made all one level when the Robot was added. He would not have been able to get around with that little step up! As for the two Robby guest shots, the Robot on Lost in Space was designed by one of Robby's designers, I imagine he a some pull with it at MGM!:thumbsup:


And they also paid a nice fee for his use. He was in other shows as well, like Twilight Zone.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> And they also paid a nice fee for his use. He was in other shows as well, like Twilight Zone.


Yeah, I know he was in other shows, but with Twilight Zone it makes some sense as it was shot at MGM. Robby's later appearance on Ark II (and other shows, didn't he show up on a Colombo episode?) was when he was in private hands. 

Renting the suit to IA at Fox makes some sense, altho it's hard to imagine him parting with the money for that...well, I guess it does make sense as renting it was doubtless cheaper compared to making an entire new kind of robot from scratch. 

LOL! oh my gosh, Robby has his own credit at the IMDB! 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1119475/


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks folks, appreciate the input. i knew that the step had to go with the introduction of the Robot, but I'd always liked that little detail. Seems that they could easily have designed the Gemini without it and saved a few construction dollars, especially for a set piece that was intended to be abandoned quickly once the series got underway. 
And yes, not only did Robby make an appearance on Colombo, but if memory serves, he was a more mobile wheeled Robby. His upper body had been mounted to some kind of motorized chassis, kind of cool and a little closer to our B9.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Steve H said:


> Agreed. From all indications, it looks like the original intent of the show was to abandon the Gemini XII once it was crashed so a more...solid...interior set wasn't really needed. QUOTE]
> 
> The GXII was actually a pretty solid set for mid 60's tv show, let alone a pilot episode that wasn't guaranteed to even go to series.
> 
> Although I'm sure all parties involved were pretty confident given Irwin Allen's track record up to that point. The Chariot by itself must have cost quite a bit to design & build!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

JAT said:


> Thanks folks, appreciate the input. i knew that the step had to go with the introduction of the Robot, but I'd always liked that little detail. Seems that they could easily have designed the Gemini without it and saved a few construction dollars, especially for a set piece that was intended to be abandoned quickly once the series got underway.
> And yes, not only did Robby make an appearance on Colombo, but if memory serves, he was a more mobile wheeled Robby. His upper body had been mounted to some kind of motorized chassis, kind of cool and a little closer to our B9.


They added the wheeled lower section to Robby so he would not appear 'too fantastic' and upstage Peter Falk.


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> They added the wheeled lower section to Robby so he would not appear 'too fantastic' and upstage Peter Falk.


 You're absolutely right, I remember reading that way back in the day. But with his tall, Hollywood good looks and charisma, how could he not?


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> They added the wheeled lower section to Robby so he would not appear 'too fantastic' and upstage Peter Falk.


IIRC from an issue of "Starlog: or other Sci-Fi fanzine, the lower portion was a "dressed-up" 55 gallon drum with wheeled pedastal.


----------

